# ZiShan U1 HiFi USB DAC+AMP Thread



## IcedFrosty (Jun 1, 2020)

*ZiShan U1*
New portable USB DAC+AMP from ZiShan which is their first dedicated external DAC+AMP, featuring:

- PCM decoding up to 32bit/384kHz
- DSD decoding up to 1bit/5.6MHz
- AK4493EQ DAC
- OP275 LPF (soldered)
- OP275 AMP (soldered)
- Dual crystal oscillator
- Atmel Atsam Microcontroller
- Xilinx FPGA (not exactly sure but it seems to be)
- 3.5mm Power Output (PO)
- 3.5mm Line Output (LO)
- Dual USB-C ports; Charging port (I/O) and Data USB DAC port (Input)
- 3.8V 884566 4200mAh Battery
- ±9V Power supply
- Elna caps coupling
- Volume knob
- Supports QC2.0/QC3.0/MTK PE/USB PD quick charging and output charge (In other away, can be used as a power/battery bank)
- Portable size at 100mm × 50mm × 20mm (Length × Widht × Thickness)

*Full Description* (straight from ZiShan)*:*
Zishan suddenly came up with a USB decoder, so the model named U1 was launched.

      Due to the meager profit, only one computer data cable is standard, please be aware.

      With so many similar products on the market, what are the characteristics of U1?

      1. U1 is a 4200mAh fast charge and quick release two-way charging treasure, does not consume mobile phone power, and can also quickly charge the mobile phone.

        U1 adopts the latest fast charging chip IP5332
      Integrated QC2.0 / QC3.0 output fast charging protocol
      Integrated FCP input / output fast charging protocol
      Integrated AFC input / output fast charging protocol
      Integrated SFCP output fast charging protocol
      Integrated MTK PE + 1.1 & 2.0 output fast charging protocol
      Integrated USB C DRP protocol, support input and output fast charge
      Compatible with BC1.2, Apple, Samsung mobile phone fast charge

       As shown in FIG,
      When charging U1, the fast charging head wiring is inserted into the CHARGE port.
      When charging the phone with U1, you need to connect the two-head TYPEC to the U1 CHARGE port and the USB port of the phone.
      The button is the power indicator, click to see the current power.

    2. U1 is a daughter card compatible with the Italian Amanero digital interface
      Zishan's preferred dual crystal + CPLD I2S solution, which leads to I2S key signals for players to DIY. Just want to connect to the computer and do not want to toss the buyer to unplug the battery directly, short J1 can be used as a "desktop" USB decoder, U1 is at this time The USB DAC port takes power. The configuration of this decoder is not simple, but the Amanero digital interface + full blood AK4493EQ + Tu 9V power supply + dual OP275 + native 3.5 LineOut + HIFI standard amp for the tube amp! It is convenient for everyone to pick up the speaker.
       The default firmware is compatible with CPLD_for_1080 + DSD512 × 48 × 44
      Driver compatible with: *see in the links section below (A)*

      Support up to PCM 384K 32Bit
      The DSD hard solution only guarantees DSD128, because the profit is meager, other DSD256 DSD512 settings must be tossed by Baidu or Google, search for the keyword "Italian amanero foobar2000 settings", very much information. Important things said three times: meager profit, no technical support! Low profits, no technical support! Low profits, no technical support! The following DSD setting links are for reference only.
       Link: *see in the links section below (B)*

    3. U1 is an Android Apple "little tail"
      Android phones directly use dual TYPE-C cables, one end is connected to the phone TYPE-C port, and the other is connected to the U1 USB DAC port. Generally, Haibei is used to open USB exclusive or USB Audio Player PRO. Please note that there are many Android phone models and system versions There are many, not necessarily all support USB DAC output, these are Zishan can not control, need buyers toss, it is recommended to first understand whether their mobile phone supports USB DAC output, U1 only guarantees to connect to the computer.
       Android software link: *see in the links section below (C)*

      Apple phones need to buy a Lighting to Type-C cable, or buy an Apple camera kit, one end connected to the Apple phone Lighting port and the other connected to the U1 USB DAC port, Apple plugs in is the USB DAC output, and the playback software is free. If there is no recognition or use Disconnected after a few tens of seconds, indicating that the pro-Lighting to Type-C cable or the decryption chip in the camera case is pirated, it is recommended to buy it again.
      The profit is meager, and the above two lines are not standard, you need to buy them separately. Only one standard computer cable is connected.

    4. Insufficient hanging gear and have to mention
      1). Smart power-on and power-off, plug in the USB DAC, U1 will automatically power on, the indicator light is on the knob, and the power will be turned off automatically when the cable is pulled out.
      2). Automatically turn off the high-voltage op amp power in 5 minutes at minimum volume, automatically shut down at 20 minutes in minimum volume, and automatically restore when volume is increased
      3). Low battery automatic shutdown
      4). The physical relay is silent, without any electronic switch
      5). All aluminum handle knob is good, the main control ADC acquisition knob is then CNC AK4493EQ volume, completely solve the knob bias problem.
      6). The main body has no pattern, users can play it at will.
      7). 12 hours + battery life

(Translated using Google Translation.)

*Gallery*
~ PCB front Side



~ PCB rear Side


~ PCB w/ battery


~ Top


~ Bottom


~ Side


~ Block diagram


*Links:*
∆ You can get the ZiShan U1 here:
https://m.tb.cn/h.VO0RhDa?sm=dbacc7 (priced at $34)
∆ Amanero driver link (A):
https://www.amanero.com/drivers.htm
∆ DSD setting link (B):
https://pan.baidu.com/s/17WTwiTPi2u-PUbozKPgctA
Extraction code: n055
∆ Android software link (C):
https://pan.baidu.com/s/1IWEaVzzjQA52NEBHMjGgUw
Extraction code: 2zpn

*Updates:*
None so far.

*NOTE:*
I haven't order this unit yet so can't give you any more informations. As always any critics/suggestions are always welcome. What do you guys think about this new DAC+AMP from ZiShan? For me, i think it's interesting.

Lastly, this thread is created for everyone and aimed at sharing opinions, reviews, mods, and and other stuff about the ZiShan U1. Please keep it peace, friendly and an easy-to-read discussion thread. So let's use this thread as best as possible. Thank you

Stay healthy,
God bless.


----------



## IcedFrosty

Hmm, judging by the block diagram, it seems that the U1 can be used as a standalone external headphone amplifier (LO as analog input).

Feel free to correct me.


----------



## DBaldock9

IcedFrosty said:


> Hmm, judging by the block diagram, it seems that the U1 can be used as a standalone external headphone amplifier (LO as analog input).
> 
> Feel free to correct me.



If the block diagram / schematic is similar to the Z1, then it should work as an amp.
I know that most of the small Walnut DAPs have that feature.


----------



## soysauce

specs are okay, but who's gonna use it as an external battery bank anyway... waiting for a review for this one since it's an alien product. would you make one? or anyone?. after hearing stories of t1,  i won't buy this kind of chinese product if it has similar stories


----------



## IcedFrosty

DBaldock9 said:


> If the block diagram / schematic is similar to the Z1, then it should work as an amp.
> I know that most of the small Walnut DAPs have that feature.


I'm not a pro in this but I don't think people can control the volume on U1 *if* it can act as a standalone AMP due to the analog potentiometer is at the early stage of the diagram (even before the DAC). So i doubt it can act as a proper headphone amplifier.



soysauce said:


> specs are okay, but who's gonna use it as an external battery bank anyway... waiting for a review for this one since it's an alien product. would you make one? or anyone?. after hearing stories of t1,  i won't buy this kind of chinese product if it has similar stories


Hello soysauce,

Well i don't know why they decided that it can work as a battery bank to charge your phone, but at least (i think) that's the difference between U1 and other DAC+AMP that's been around in china.

About review, can't say. If ZiShan to send me the U1, i will do my best ti review it. But if they don't, we'll have to see others to do that review. I hope U1 don't have similar "stories" as in T1. Again, we'll have to wait.

God bless.


----------



## beanxinh

To be honest I don't understand why Zishan release a product with useless funtion like this. What is the point of charging your phone using this if you can't use the DAC function at the same time. They should include the ability to charge at the same time this work as an External DAC for phone.
Anyway I may buy this after there are more user review on Taobao about the sound quality of this.


----------



## soysauce

beanxinh said:


> To be honest I don't understand why Zishan release a product with useless funtion like this. What is the point of charging your phone using this if you can't use the DAC function at the same time. They should include the ability to charge at the same time this work as an External DAC for phone.
> Anyway I may buy this after there are more user review on Taobao about the sound quality of this.


i know right... i mean what im looking for is sound quality not charging my phone.  maybe zishan didnt allow u1 to be used such way because you cant charge your phone and data transfer on the same usb port and at the same time. 

yeah, still waiting for reviews. hope this doesnt have problems like t1.


----------



## beanxinh (Jun 3, 2020)

soysauce said:


> i know right... i mean what im looking for is sound quality not charging my phone.  maybe zishan didnt allow u1 to be used such way because you cant charge your phone and data transfer on the same usb port and at the same time.
> 
> yeah, still waiting for reviews. hope this doesnt have problems like t1.


You can charge and use data at the same time at least on USB type C. I have a type C hub that support charging via PD, support data type A, and external SD card. I'm quite frustrated that modern phone lack a 3.5mm port so that I can't listen to music at the same time with charging my phone.
If the U1 can do that seamlessly I will buy it without second thought
My current setup, It's very cumbersome


----------



## DBaldock9

IcedFrosty said:


> I'm not a pro in this but I don't think people can control the volume on U1 *if* it can act as a standalone AMP due to the analog potentiometer is at the early stage of the diagram (even before the DAC). So i doubt it can act as a proper headphone amplifier.
> ...
> God bless.



Generally on these budget DAP/DAC/Amps, the analog Volume Pot is wired as an input attenuator for the output stage op-amp.
On the U1, it's probably wired between the output of the OP275 driving the Line Output, and the input of the OP275 driving the Headphone Jack.


----------



## NotKunvinced

Do we know what it's power output is? It says 4200mW on AliExpress but it also says that it has a 4200mAh battery so that power figure is probably a mix up. Although it would be amazing if it had 4.2Watts power output!


----------



## DBaldock9

The stock op-amps can probably output several hundred mW.


----------



## IcedFrosty

NotKunvinced said:


> Do we know what it's power output is? It says 4200mW on AliExpress but it also says that it has a 4200mAh battery so that power figure is probably a mix up. Although it would be amazing if it had 4.2Watts power output!


Hello NotKunvinced,

From my trusted source:
"Same as DSDs series, about 400mW @32Ω"

It's powerful enough to drive HD600 i guess. 

About that 4.2W output power, i simply think this is a mistake from the seller.


----------



## NotKunvinced

IcedFrosty said:


> Hello NotKunvinced,
> 
> From my trusted source:
> "Same as DSDs series, about 400mW @32Ω"
> ...



Thanks. I'd imagine you're correct about the 4.2W. 

400mW @ 32ohms should be plenty for my needs anyway. It's getting difficult not to pull the trigger!


----------



## BubisUK

I am planning to get this one, really looks like a cheap and different dac with a good chip inside  shoud pair well with tempotec V1.


----------



## bystander

Considering this unit will work without issues, can it be plugged into a PC via USB DAC post and used on a daily basis? Or would it be necessary to use both ports simultaneously to charge at the same time? I apologize if my attention slipped somewhere and it was already covered in the OP. Want to get one because why not.


----------



## NotKunvinced

BubisUK said:


> I am planning to get this one, really looks like a cheap and different dac with a good chip inside  shoud pair well with tempotec V1.



Exactly what I was thinking......


----------



## BubisUK

They will have them on ali summer sale, so that is another reason to get tempted


----------



## BubisUK

Well, I pulled a trigger on one  Got it for 28$ and some change, will post my impression here when it arrives 👍


----------



## bystander (Jun 16, 2020)

Same. These specs for such price are not bad at all. I wonder if it will actually work like I think it should. Also looks like there's no way to know the output impedance but whatever, let's try.

upd. OI is 10 ohm. Source: Nicehck store private message. Had to cancel.


----------



## IcedFrosty (Jun 16, 2020)

Alright, U1 finally on it's way to me. I wanted to be the first one to have it, but not anymore. I guess i won't be the first one to have the U1 here, haha...



BubisUK said:


> Well, I pulled a trigger on one  Got it for 28$ and some change, will post my impression here when it arrives 👍


Glad to hear that you've pulled the trigger. Mine's also having it's way to me.

Sure, you should share your impression once it arrived 


bystander said:


> Same. These specs for such price are not bad at all. I wonder if it will actually work like I think it should. Also looks like there's no way to know the output impedance but whatever, let's try.
> 
> upd. OI is 10 ohm. Source: Nicehck store private message. Had to cancel.


Oh, 10Ω output impedance, it's the same as the T1 (and the DSDs also i think). Is it that bad?


----------



## bystander

IcedFrosty said:


> Alright, U1 finally on it's way to me. I wanted to be the first one to have it, but not anymore. I guess i won't be the first one to have the U1 here, haha...
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that you've pulled the trigger. Mine's also having it's way to me.
> ...


It's a bit high for iem needs. I could use it for 400i but there will be a fairly priced desktop solution from topping soon. Battery powered device was a gamble to me anyway. Still thanks for the info. Hope your units will work fine.


----------



## IcedFrosty

bystander said:


> It's a bit high for iem needs. I could use it for 400i but there will be a fairly priced desktop solution from topping soon. Battery powered device was a gamble to me anyway. Still thanks for the info. Hope your units will work fine.


I see. I used my TFZ with my T1 and it's alright, but yeah, it has a very audible noise. Maybe this is the price of cheap chi-fi. I was really hoping you join this game, but oh well. 

Thanks, bystander.


----------



## DBaldock9

IcedFrosty said:


> Alright, U1 finally on it's way to me. I wanted to be the first one to have it, but not anymore. I guess i won't be the first one to have the U1 here, haha...
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that you've pulled the trigger. Mine's also having it's way to me.
> ...



The DSD (single AK4497) has 22-Ohm Series Resistors on the Balanced Output lines, so 44-Ohms per channel.


----------



## IcedFrosty

DBaldock9 said:


> The DSD (single AK4497) has 22-Ohm Series Resistors on the Balanced Output lines, so 44-Ohms per channel.


Such a high output impedance there, i think it's true that Zishan and Walnut devices were made for low sensitivity, high impedance cans. I wonder why they used such high resistors on the output. Dave, does the DSD caused noise on IEMs?


----------



## DBaldock9

Once I finish modifying the analog circuits of one of the Single AK4497 DSD units, I'll be able to compare it to the unit with the unmodified analog circuits. I do intend to upgrade the LDO regulators and oscillators on both units - so the only differences will be the op-amp connections, capacitors, and series resistors in the analog circuits. 
. 
Generally speaking - when I compared multi-BA hybrid IEMs on DAPs with higher & lower output resistance, it seemed like the low Bass was better on the units with lower series resistance.


----------



## BubisUK

DBaldock9 said:


> Once I finish modifying the analog circuits of one of the Single AK4497 DSD units, I'll be able to compare it to the unit with the unmodified analog circuits. I do intend to upgrade the LDO regulators and oscillators on both units - so the only differences will be the op-amp connections, capacitors, and series resistors in the analog circuits.
> .
> Generally speaking - when I compared multi-BA hybrid IEMs on DAPs with higher & lower output resistance, it seemed like the low Bass was better on the units with lower series resistance.


Is there alot stuff to change? I am good with soldering iron, but would not know what to change in an amp 🙈 but would not mind modifying my U1 if I would know what to change


----------



## rsusid

IcedFrosty said:


> *ZiShan U1*
> New portable USB DAC+AMP from ZiShan which is their first dedicated external DAC+AMP, featuring:
> 
> - PCM decoding up to 32bit/384kHz
> ...


Nice specs. I may looking for an amp for my Foxtex 610


----------



## IcedFrosty

BubisUK said:


> Is there alot stuff to change? I am good with soldering iron, but would not know what to change in an amp 🙈 but would not mind modifying my U1 if I would know what to change


Once my U1 arrived, i will share the pics in closer shot to make it clearer for those who loves solder/resoldering.

Would love to discuss hardware modding with ya!


rsusid said:


> Nice specs. I may looking for an amp for my Foxtex 610


Well this is not a standalone headphone amplifier. You need to connect the U1 digitally and then you can use it as DAC+Amp for your TH610. I'm sure it's powerful enough to drive those wooden beauty


----------



## BubisUK

Recieved mine today. Did not have time to play with it, but tried to connect it to tempotec and it did not work 🙈 will try to play with settings tomorrow when I will have time.


----------



## IcedFrosty

BubisUK said:


> Recieved mine today. Did not have time to play with it, but tried to connect it to tempotec and it did not work 🙈 will try to play with settings tomorrow when I will have time.


Cool. Your U1 arrived so fast. Mine's still in the air according to AE. Well i have to be patient, like really patient.

Anyway, why would you connect it to tempotec though? 

Well play with it if you got time. And share what you got


----------



## BubisUK

Recently parcel to UK arrive super fast from aliexpress  I wanted to use the Tempotec as a transport and zishan as a dac. I f I am not mistaken U1 has the same dac chip as fiio m11. Currently have it hooked to my pc paired with fiio fh1s and all seems fine, really enjoying the sounds I hear


----------



## NotKunvinced

BubisUK said:


> Recieved mine today. Did not have time to play with it, but tried to connect it to tempotec and it did not work 🙈 will try to play with settings tomorrow when I will have time.



It didn't work with the TempoTec V1/V1A? Aw crap, that's the reason I got it..........


----------



## IcedFrosty

BubisUK said:


> Recently parcel to UK arrive super fast from aliexpress  I wanted to use the Tempotec as a transport and zishan as a dac. I f I am not mistaken U1 has the same dac chip as fiio m11. Currently have it hooked to my pc paired with fiio fh1s and all seems fine, really enjoying the sounds I hear


Wait, what tempotec device you're trying to use as a transport to the U1? Is it tempotec V1? You connected the digital out to the correct input (USB DAC)? 


NotKunvinced said:


> It didn't work with the TempoTec V1/V1A? Aw crap, that's the reason I got it..........


That's not good. I mean if it work for tempotec V1, it'll be a great combo. Let me ask to my source.


----------



## BubisUK

IcedFrosty said:


> Wait, what tempotec device you're trying to use as a transport to the U1? Is it tempotec V1? You connected the digital out to the correct input (USB DAC)?
> 
> That's not good. I mean if it work for tempotec V1, it'll be a great combo. Let me ask to my source.


I have tempotec v1a, maybe that is why it is not working. Yes I did connect it to the correct port using cable (usb-c to usb-c) that was included with the zishan. Or it might be the faulty cable, but at the moment, I do not have another cable to test it 🙈


----------



## BubisUK (Jun 26, 2020)

Tried to connect it to my phone today, and... Nothing 😃 Seems it is a t*rd of a device, or it is definitely crapy cable they have included in the package, because it connects to pc with no problem.


----------



## IcedFrosty

BubisUK said:


> Tried to connect it to my phone today, and... Nothing 😃 Seems it is a t*rd of a device, or it is definitely crapy cable they have included in the package, because it connects to pc with no problem.


Maybe the U1 doesn't support V1A. But i need you to answer this: what phone you're using with the U1?

Glad to hear that it works with PC by the way.


----------



## BubisUK

IcedFrosty said:


> Maybe the U1 doesn't support V1A. But i need you to answer this: what phone you're using with the U1?
> 
> Glad to hear that it works with PC by the way.


My phone is Huawei mate 20x and I have tried it with Sonata HD and that connects without a problem to my phone.


----------



## IcedFrosty

Can you please find this setting and set it to "File transfer"?

Mostly, you can find it on developer options.


----------



## BubisUK (Jun 26, 2020)

I have tried playing with these settings , but I was automatically dropped back to charge external device option or something similar. I am at work at the moment, so I will have another look back at home 👍


----------



## NotKunvinced

BubisUK said:


> I have tried playing with these settings , but I was automatically dropped back to charge external device option or something similar. I am at work at the moment, so I will have another look back at home 👍



That sounds like the cable is a charge-only cable rather than an otg.


----------



## BubisUK (Jun 26, 2020)

I had time to check the zishan more. So the included short Usb-C to Usb-c cable is fine, because if I connect with it to a pc all is working fine, but the phone is a different story. No mater what option I select, it automatically dropps me to charge external device only mode. I can hear the U1 making a clicking sound, when connected to a phone, but nothing else is happening. So U1 is not a plug and play device for my phone.


----------



## BubisUK

A bit more information on T*rd U1 😃 I have tried it with an LG G6 ant could not connect it to it as well, so I will wait for someone else to tell the stories of their experiences. I have written to the seller on the aliexpress and asked him, maybe he knows a solution to this problem, but I do not have my hopes high on this one.


----------



## dsoares

Hi, I'm new to the forum and recently bought Zishan u1. I have an LG G7 Thinq and when I arrive I will test and share my impressions with this group.


----------



## IcedFrosty

BubisUK said:


> A bit more information on T*rd U1 😃 I have tried it with an LG G6 ant could not connect it to it as well, so I will wait for someone else to tell the stories of their experiences. I have written to the seller on the aliexpress and asked him, maybe he knows a solution to this problem, but I do not have my hopes high on this one.


Well that's bad. Maybe it didn't support for Android? Can't believe. Well i don't know what to suggest. Maybe ZiShan tested for PC only. 


dsoares said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and recently bought Zishan u1. I have an LG G7 Thinq and when I arrive I will test and share my impressions with this group.


Hello and welcome, dsoares,

I hope it can work for your G7. Otherwise you're going to make it sit with your PC based on what BubisUK reported. Fingers crossed it'll work with phones.


----------



## dsoares (Jun 26, 2020)

It doesn't make sense to me that the device doesn't work on phones. It is possibly a bug that can be fixed by firmware update. Another possible explanation is that it will definitely work only on a few phones. Let's wait...


----------



## BubisUK

dsoares said:


> It doesn't make sense to me that the device doesn't work on phones. It is possibly a bug that can be fixed by firmware update. Another possible explanation is that it will definitely work only on a few phones. Let's wait...



You are right that this does not make sense, or maybe I am just goofing something up  Anyway, on monday kids will be back to school, so I will have time to look into this without interruptions


----------



## Mikelkastro

In my Lenovo k10 note the speaker of the mobile and the zishan U1 work at the same time. It's crazy


----------



## BubisUK (Jun 28, 2020)

Mikelkastro said:


> In my Lenovo k10 note the speaker of the mobile and the zishan U1 work at the same time. It's crazy


Do you use the included usb-c to usb-c cable? I had no luck connecting it to any of the phones in my house


----------



## BubisUK

I had time to try and connect it to Tempotec V1-A today with no luck. I have tried changing all of the usb settings on V1-A, but nothing worked out. So unless I have a dud of a unit, there is something really wrong with the way the device is built in general.


----------



## Mikelkastro

BubisUK said:


> Do you use the included usb-c to usb-c cable? I had no luck connecting it to any of the phones in my house


Yes, I use the zishan u1 USB c to USB c cable


----------



## BubisUK (Jun 30, 2020)

This is how, according to zishan, you can connect U1 to a phone 😃 I got this from the seller I have bought the U1 from. It is a link to some Chinese site that I do not trust and would not use.
Edit: I have tried looking up the Usb Audio Player Pro and it is a paid app, so probably that link is to some dodgy site where you can get the apk, so zishan is promoting piracy or something.


----------



## JuffinHally

Hi. I got my U1, but it’s not defined as an external audio device either on the phone or on the laptop. Has anyone encountered the same problem?


----------



## BubisUK

JuffinHally said:


> Hi. I got my U1, but it’s not defined as an external audio device either on the phone or on the laptop. Has anyone encountered the same problem?


There are drivers you can try:
https://amanero.com/drivers/setupuac2.exe
This link is from linsoul audio U1 listing on their website, so should be ok.
I had no problem running it of without any additional drivers on 2 of my laptops personally. Hope this helps


----------



## JuffinHally

BubisUK said:


> There are drivers you can try:


Unfortunately the same result.


----------



## JuffinHally

For some reason, it is not determined on a working laptop, but it works on a personal one.


----------



## BubisUK

JuffinHally said:


> For some reason, it is not determined on a working laptop, but it works on a personal one.


I think U1 is just simply failure of a device.


----------



## madzikha

BubisUK said:


> This is how, according to zishan, you can connect U1 to a phone 😃 I got this from the seller I have bought the U1 from. It is a link to some Chinese site that I do not trust and would not use.
> Edit: I have tried looking up the Usb Audio Player Pro and it is a paid app, so probably that link is to some dodgy site where you can get the apk, so zishan is promoting piracy or something.



Well, they didnt have google services there.
I guess i need to wait for more reviews before i pull the trigger. And i heard that a local shop in my country already ask for custom units with better output impedance.


----------



## Strompel

Been testing mine for a while now and 
it has been working fine for me. I have tested it on pc it works without a driver on windows 10. The driver can be installed for dsd etc. but did not test it for dsd playback etc. 

On my phone (Xiaomi Mi 9 Lite) it works instantly too. I tried to make a quick connect with a LG G8s and it did not recognize it like my phone did. I did not try any other telephone (will update later if I try some more). But compatibility with phones is the issue with most I guess

When it comes to sound I compared it with e1da 9038s and powerdac v2 as well as the topping e30. It does not sound like these do but to put it in proper scale I would say 7 to 8 out of 10. It just sounds good and the scale is more a detail comparing for the general sound compared to these other dacs.

The only main issue is the compatibility with devices.

If people who bought this would tell what device or devices they used it on and if it works correctly. 
That would help a lot of people to save frustration and negative thoughts. And help them to decide to buy and enjoy a otherwise nice product with good sound at amazing price.

P.s:
I don't know how it would measure but the sound is good without noticeble distortion etc.


----------



## dsoares

Strompel said:


> Been testing mine for a while now and
> it has been working fine for me. I have tested it on pc it works without a driver on windows 10. The driver can be installed for dsd etc. but did not test it for dsd playback etc.
> 
> On my phone (Xiaomi Mi 9 Lite) it works instantly too. I tried to make a quick connect with a LG G8s and it did not recognize it like my phone did. I did not try any other telephone (will update later if I try some more). But compatibility with phones is the issue with most I guess
> ...


This is not good. If it doesn't work on the LG G8, it probably won't work on my LG G7 Thinq. I will then have to use it as a USB dac on the computer.


----------



## soysauce

after reading all these bad stories i guess i wont buy this one. maybe bubisuk is right, this is a failure device


----------



## matula

the Z1 had an uber-annoying two mode operation when it automatically went to DAP mode once the USB cable had any momentary connection problem, then it only went back to DAC mode after a power cycle. Perhaps it is the case with the U1 that it goes to power-bank mode in lieu of a DAP mode? Does the user manual say anything comprehend-able about this? Just guessing.


----------



## BubisUK

matula said:


> the Z1 had an uber-annoying two mode operation when it automatically went to DAP mode once the USB cable had any momentary connection problem, then it only went back to DAC mode after a power cycle. Perhaps it is the case with the U1 that it goes to power-bank mode in lieu of a DAP mode? Does the user manual say anything comprehend-able about this? Just guessing.


It has 2 usb-c ports, one acts as a dac and another one is used for charging.


----------



## Area511 (Jul 14, 2020)

The ZiShan U1 it going to replace my old Fiio X3 and the Cypher Labs Piccolo. I had no issues to connect the U1 to my Xiaomi 10 and also my old Huawei Mate8 with an oder Mini-USB, I used a OTG-Cable as adapter.
The Huawei does not accept all players it runs on Android 8 but on the Xiaomi with Android 10 no issues at all, it will immediately recognized as USB-Sound Device. I successfully tested "USB Audio Player Pro" and "HiByMusic" Player on the Xiaomi, on the Huawei only "HiByMusic" is working.

I also opened the U1, the version is still the same as on the promotion pictures. The PCB is marked with U1_7. The Battery was fixed using a sticky double tape which left a lot marks on the components after removing.

I like the sound, compared to the X3, which is of course not a reference but so far my best portable DAC. The is sound more detailed - more crispy and the bass has more definition. At the beginning I felt it is a litte too analytic but I get used to it now and can hear more details compared to the X3.

It has two outputs High and Low, I use the High output for my B&O H6, the volume is unfortunately opposite operation to what is "normal" right turn is to lower the volume. I also would like to see a line out which it does not have. There are relays working inside making a noticeably noise when plug and unplug the U1, also when start and stop playing music.

It was a great buy and I am very satisfied. The cost here in China is 238 RMB which is about 34US$, as I am living in the same city as the manufacturer it only took 1 day to arrive. I think its amazing what can be done for this little money.

I am not related to the manufacturer, I am German living and working in China.

Some Pictures - Inside:

 

My actual config - Xiaomi 10 and B&O H6

Also tried the old Huawei Mate8:

My old gear: Fiio X3 and Cypher Labs Piccolo (prototype).


----------



## Area511

I looked a little into the block diagram and also downloaded the manual for the AK4493, it seems the volume is controlled by the AK4493 itself there is no analog volume control, means according to the block diagram the LO output is a Line out, which bypasses the second amplification and capacitors but has still an adjustable volume. I will try later to connect my Picollo to the LO output and see if I can get some more out of this fine DAC.


----------



## BubisUK

Somehow I fail to believe you are no way related to manufacturer 😄 but what ever, I have already finally managed to get my t*rd U1 returned for a refund, never again I will buy anything from a manufacturer who tels me to understand and to toss and offers to send me pirated android software.


----------



## Area511 (Jul 15, 2020)

I am not related to the manufacturer, I know a few manufacturers of audio equipment here in China personally but never met with this guy.

The manufacturer very clear said it can not be guaranteed that the U1 is working with all devices. Which is understandable because the different Android phone manufacturers implemented the handling of USB devices differently it seems, as said my Xiaomi is recognizing it directly as USB-Audio device, my Huawei is just displaying the "headphone" icon in the status bar.
For the piracy stuff - It came up here because the threadstarter seems to have translated the Chinese text to English, this links should be only recognized by Chinese people. Can't find the links on the Ali-Express pages, only on Taobao in Chinese. He posted a link to a cracked version of ONE of the players - I have tried the player and it is working great, so I bought it. There are several reasons for this one: google is blocked here in China, unfortunately many software developers don't want this big market and don't support another platform to buy their software. I can use a VPN and have installed google services on my phone but most Chinese can't do that.

I don't understand people who expect and demand things that are not guaranteed, the manufacturer also told me that he can not guarantee it will work with my Xiaomi so I bought it knowing that I will have no warranty for this:

_"Please note that there are many Android phone models and system versions There are many, not necessarily all support USB DAC output, these are Zishan can not control, need buyers toss, it is recommended to first understand whether their mobile phone supports USB DAC output, U1 only guarantees to connect to the computer."_

Before calling it a failure better think about where you have failed to understand what is written. Also my U1 connects great to the computer I tried several ASIO drivers and all are working.

Here is a screenshot from my Xiaomi:

And connected to my laptop:


----------



## BubisUK

Now you definitely sound like a seller I have bought from and the manufacturer, even given the same _engrish_ answers 😄😄😄 Don't take it that personally 🙈And I dont demand much, I demand what every consumer demands in free market - for my stuff to work properly. If all other usb dongles I have tried worked with all my phones without any additional software, that means that this item is simply of a bad design. I am a Foobar2000 user for life, so if anything does not work with that, it has no use for me. I won't argue with you about this here any more, I have better things to do. Have a nice day.


----------



## Area511 (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry my dear UK guy, I'm native German speaker, how many languages do you speak and write fluently? I have no idea what you are talking about with foobar. The U1 is working perfectly on my laptop with foobar and  "ASIO for all" driver. You should update your stuff from time to time and not only use 20 yo gear and demand everything it working with it. Maybe you are still on USB 1.0....
Or your U1 is simply broken. It's Chinese Quality, not German quality. But luckily also not British quality, as a passionated Lotus cars driver I know British quality too well 

Have a good day, I'm off work now and check out the U1 with my Cypher Labs.

Update:
No improvement using the Cypher Labs on the Lo output. I guess the used OP275 is quite OK and not worse than the triodes in the Cypher. I feel its even a little better without the Cypher but its marginal, so it does not make any sense to use it.
I also tried the U1 on my home Laptop, the "ASIO for all" driver didn't make it here, distortion only. I needed to install the Amanero ASIO driver to get it working. Seems the U1 is quite tricky to operate but with a little bit time for trial and error its working so far for me on my phones and computers.


----------



## spbkaizo

Hey all,

So just stumbled across this thread after googling for the Zishan U1 - I've got the 4495 DSD player, which is epic... happy to help answer any queries.

So, those of you with Androids complaining about it not working - have you enabled USB OTG?  I have had to do this in the past with similar DACS, nothing works until you do.  For Android 10 onwards, they realised that's a pain so it's on by default if you plug in a USB soundcard, which effectively this is...

For those on earlier androids - sometimes you have this feature, sometimes you don't - depends on the phone...

Some other things I wanted to clear up on quick inspection:

The Pot is a standard 3 pin one - this is used via an ADC to control volume, and as a result it's perfectly channel balanced
Using it as USB powerbank is nifty - it supports a lot of rapid charges, doesn't get hot and feels pretty safe.  Get's about as warm as the Zishan DSD
Audio Quality is quite good - but I prefer the DSD.  But, this is a world cheaper....
Under linux, PulseAudio immediately finds it, no messing and works straight away.
The Pot volume control is the wrong way round - it pickled my brain for a few mins, anti-clockwise is volume up.  This feels like something that should be addressed with a firmware update, but there's no obvious way to user upgrade (i.e. no USB drive, etc is implemented)
The chips inside I've not really looked at - there's an Atmel  ATSAM3U1C which is controlling the USB negotiations at a guess - potential for flashing firmware here
There's a chip I can't identify, labelled W332 SA69.1CA,  possibly the charging/PD chip
OP275's look like genuine
AKM4493EQ looks genuine too (and I've no reason to expect otherwise from Zishan).
There's an ST IC with what seems to be part number 78572
Volume control does affect both PO and LO ports - annoyingly!.  
So, if anyone can fill in the blanks that'd be great.  Otherwise, ask away for questions.


----------



## Area511 (Jul 17, 2020)

7. you are right - its the charger chip, quite nice one:
W332 is an integrated QC2.0 / QC3.0
FCP/AFC input and output fast charging protocol,
SFCP output fast charging protocol,
MTK PE+ 1.1&2.0 output fast charging protocol,
USB C/PD2.0/PD3.0 input Output protocol,
USB CPD3.0 PPS output protocol,
compatible with BC1.2/Apple/Samsung mobile phones,

10. What is a ST IC?


----------



## spbkaizo (Jul 17, 2020)

Area511 said:


> 10. What is a ST IC?



Sorry, should been clearer,  I meant there is an STMicroelectronics IC that I can't identify.

I've also realised that Zishan has done an impressive life hack - the end covers are infact PCB's, which they used as a rapid way of getting neat drill holes and text printing.  I'm definitely going to use this way for some of my DIY builds!


----------



## spbkaizo

Op-Amp Rolling....

So I've had it less than 24 hours, it's only been pulled apart once and nothing's been desoldered.  It's making me feel unsettled 

In my spare parts bin, I've got the following:
AD8620
ADA4625 (Epic!)
AD8066
AD823
AD797
AD8066

Kinda settled on rolling out the headphone op-amp for the ADA4625 as I've had good results in the past, but any advice on what to roll the LPF out with?  Indeed, if anyone can suggest what they think a good combination will be I'll start hacking on it tomorrow.


----------



## Area511

spbkaizo said:


> I've also realised that Zishan has done an impressive life hack - the end covers are infact PCB's, which they used as a rapid way of getting neat drill holes and text printing.  I'm definitely going to use this way for some of my DIY builds!


Yes I also saw this one, great idea but mine has some sharp edges, need to use some sand paper to get rid of it. I guess they are broken out of a big waver and the broken edges are a little sharp.


----------



## spbkaizo

Area511 said:


> Yes I also saw this one, great idea but mine has some sharp edges, need to use some sand paper to get rid of it. I guess they are broken out of a big waver and the broken edges are a little sharp.


They are easy to sand down, it's just fiberglass.  Mine has the same issue.  

So I've swapped out the op-amps with, well, two op-amps that cost more than the thing itself.  

Gone for an AD8620 as the LPF, and and the ADA4625 for the headphone amp.  Did have an issue with a channel mismatch, but a resolder of the LPF fixed that.  Was a bit worried to start with....


----------



## IcedFrosty

Hey, this isn't fair. I've ordered the U1 way before you guys yet both of you already started the game (just joking around though, nothing serious).



Area511 said:


> The ZiShan U1 it going to replace my old Fiio X3 and the Cypher Labs Piccolo. I had no issues to connect the U1 to my Xiaomi 10 and also my old Huawei Mate8 with an oder Mini-USB, I used a OTG-Cable as adapter.
> The Huawei does not accept all players it runs on Android 8 but on the Xiaomi with Android 10 no issues at all, it will immediately recognized as USB-Sound Device. I successfully tested "USB Audio Player Pro" and "HiByMusic" Player on the Xiaomi, on the Huawei only "HiByMusic" is working.
> 
> I also opened the U1, the version is still the same as on the promotion pictures. The PCB is marked with U1_7. The Battery was fixed using a sticky double tape which left a lot marks on the components after removing.
> ...





Area511 said:


> I looked a little into the block diagram and also downloaded the manual for the AK4493, it seems the volume is controlled by the AK4493 itself there is no analog volume control, means according to the block diagram the LO output is a Line out, which bypasses the second amplification and capacitors but has still an adjustable volume. I will try later to connect my Picollo to the LO output and see if I can get some more out of this fine DAC.


Haha, didn't expected U1 to work. But i guess it did already. 

So Zishan was right, it would work for some device, but not every device.

Yes, U1's volume control is a DVC, it uses the analog potentiometer and then they used an ADC (the IC near the oscillators) to convert it to Digital data and feed it to the DAC. They're genius.

Well, enjoy your U1!


BubisUK said:


> Somehow I fail to believe you are no way related to manufacturer 😄 but what ever, I have already finally managed to get my t*rd U1 returned for a refund, never again I will buy anything from a manufacturer who tels me to understand and to toss and offers to send me pirated android software.


It might be your unit is a defective one? Sorry for your experience, but it's a good way to return it if it didn't work for you.

About piracy, well China is known for it's piracy. If you don't like something cheap, please don't buy products from Zishan.


Area511 said:


> I am not related to the manufacturer, I know a few manufacturers of audio equipment here in China personally but never met with this guy.
> 
> The manufacturer very clear said it can not be guaranteed that the U1 is working with all devices. Which is understandable because the different Android phone manufacturers implemented the handling of USB devices differently it seems, as said my Xiaomi is recognizing it directly as USB-Audio device, my Huawei is just displaying the "headphone" icon in the status bar.
> For the piracy stuff - It came up here because the threadstarter seems to have translated the Chinese text to English, this links should be only recognized by Chinese people. Can't find the links on the Ali-Express pages, only on Taobao in Chinese. He posted a link to a cracked version of ONE of the players - I have tried the player and it is working great, so I bought it. There are several reasons for this one: google is blocked here in China, unfortunately many software developers don't want this big market and don't support another platform to buy their software. I can use a VPN and have installed google services on my phone but most Chinese can't do that.
> ...


Thanks for the informations. You're the one who lives in china so I accept your explanations.


BubisUK said:


> Now you definitely sound like a seller I have bought from and the manufacturer, even given the same _engrish_ answers 😄😄😄 Don't take it that personally 🙈And I dont demand much, I demand what every consumer demands in free market - for my stuff to work properly. If all other usb dongles I have tried worked with all my phones without any additional software, that means that this item is simply of a bad design. I am a Foobar2000 user for life, so if anything does not work with that, it has no use for me. I won't argue with you about this here any more, I have better things to do. Have a nice day.


Please be tolerant to each other. I know you hate your U1, but please respect to other's opinion and reviews. 


Area511 said:


> Sorry my dear UK guy, I'm native German speaker, how many languages do you speak and write fluently? I have no idea what you are talking about with foobar. The U1 is working perfectly on my laptop with foobar and  "ASIO for all" driver. You should update your stuff from time to time and not only use 20 yo gear and demand everything it working with it. Maybe you are still on USB 1.0....
> Or your U1 is simply broken. It's Chinese Quality, not German quality. But luckily also not British quality, as a passionated Lotus cars driver I know British quality too well
> 
> Have a good day, I'm off work now and check out the U1 with my Cypher Labs.
> ...


Thank you for this as well. Really appreciate your posts. 


spbkaizo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So just stumbled across this thread after googling for the Zishan U1 - I've got the 4495 DSD player, which is epic... happy to help answer any queries.
> 
> ...





spbkaizo said:


> Op-Amp Rolling....
> 
> So I've had it less than 24 hours, it's only been pulled apart once and nothing's been desoldered.  It's making me feel unsettled
> 
> ...


+1 for AD8066 aka Dibil op amp!

My personal change would be: OPA1602 as LPF and AD8066 for Gain stage.


----------



## Area511

Is it really worth to try? My SMD soldering capabilities are limited . But I guess I can find a shop that would do it for me.
First I would like to see if an external headphone Amp after the first OP275 can bring some sound improvements. Would you really think that the OP275s are the sound bottleneck?


----------



## IcedFrosty

Of course it's worth to 


Area511 said:


> Is it really worth to try? My SMD soldering capabilities are limited . But I guess I can find a shop that would do it for me.
> First I would like to see if an external headphone Amp after the first OP275 can bring some sound improvements. Would you really think that the OP275s are the sound bottleneck?


For me it is worth to change the opamps. It's better for you to find a shop and pay them to do some de/resoldering job. I believe there are plenty of shops in china which accepts those kinds of request.


----------



## Area511

Thank you, please let us know a nice combination so I can give it a try.


----------



## IcedFrosty (Jul 17, 2020)

Area511 said:


> Thank you, please let us know a nice combination so I can give it a try.


Sure, like i wrote in my previous comment:


IcedFrosty said:


> My personal change would be: OPA1602 as LPF and AD8066 for Gain stage.


I hope this helps.

Edit: just make sure to buy any opamp from trusted sites like mouser. Don't buy opamps from sites like AE or Taobao.


----------



## DBaldock9

spbkaizo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> ...
> 5. The Pot volume control is the wrong way round - it pickled my brain for a few mins, anti-clockwise is volume up.
> ...



All of the ZiShan devices I've come across, that use rotary Volume Pots, have had a "backwards" control rotation.
The Walnut devices have a "normal" control rotation - but their DAC chips aren't as good as the ZiShan devices.
.
Some rotary digital encoders look a lot like analog pots, but they usually have more pins (for power, GND, and one or several sets of bi-phase output pins).
.
If the U1 is using an analog pot & ADC to create a digital volume control signal, then it should be very easy (for the developer) to change the firmware loop, and reverse the volume control "direction".


----------



## spbkaizo

DBaldock9 said:


> Some rotary digital encoders look a lot like analog pots, but they usually have more pins (for power, GND, and one or several sets of bi-phase output pins).
> .
> If the U1 is using an analog pot & ADC to create a digital volume control signal, then it should be very easy (for the developer) to change the firmware loop, and reverse the volume control "direction".



So it's a 6 pin Pot, 50K.   Standard ALPS 097 series (of course, counterfeit but fine).  Annoyingly this might not solve 100% the channel mismatch as I guess the output goes to L/R volume control on the AKM4493, with slight possibilty of a mismatch - not sure how many steps (128?) there are so might be fine.  It certainy sounds fine.

Some further thoughts on the device I've had:

The DAC inputs are exposed via a standard pin header configuration.  This means you can get a U1, rip out the battery, case, etc and use the USB part to output to a nicer DAC.  I'd certainly consider this if building my own DAC.
There's a position near the USB sockets that appears to be jumperable, allowing external device powering.  If I was Zishan, I'd have exposed a microswitch to enable users to select arbitarily.  The pins aren't 2.54mm spaced, nor 2.0mm spaced which means I can't just add some headers and a jumper.  
Agree on the 'easy' fix in software, however I've not checked if the pot outputs connect to the Atmel-ARM chip, or the AK4493...
I'd love to see an actual schematic, though I doubt that will ever be available.  If anyone is able to ask...
To all those hating on this device, they're made by a small hobbyist is my understanding.  As a result, they're great for people to hack on, and are remarkably cheap for what's inside.  The beauty is on the inside...


----------



## Area511 (Jul 18, 2020)

Some feedback from Chinese users in the Ghost QQ group:

One guy recommended:
AD8620brz is best for LPF
Another one:
iv627 + ipf8620
I'm not sure about the iv and ipf meaning. Guess it's the 2 stages.

I will ask for the schematics, even I don't think to get an answer.


----------



## DBaldock9

spbkaizo said:


> So it's a 6 pin Pot, 50K.   Standard ALPS 097 series (of course, counterfeit but fine).  Annoyingly this might not solve 100% the channel mismatch as I guess the output goes to L/R volume control on the AKM4493, with slight possibilty of a mismatch - not sure how many steps (128?) there are so might be fine.  It certainy sounds fine.
> 
> Some further thoughts on the device I've had:
> 
> ...



In the ZiShan DSD thread, there was some discussion about accessing the AK4497 outside of using the stock firmware and microprocessor.
Someone mentioned that the AK4497 can operate in several different modes, so your external signal source has to be able to send the appropriate register setup data, before sending any audio data.

I believe that some of the folks who post on the "Walnut and ZiShan Enthusiasts" Facebook Group, can contact ZiShan. It seems, from some comments I've seen, that's the English rendering of his name - Zi Shan.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Jul 18, 2020)

Area511 said:


> Some feedback from Chinese users in the Ghost QQ group:
> 
> One guy recommended:
> AD8620brz is best for LPF
> ...



Some DACs are Current Output devices, and some are Voltage Output devices.

For Current Output devices, you need an "I/V" section, that isolates / converts the precise output current, to voltage, for the following voltage gain (Line Output / Headphone Output) stages.  The OPA627 is a Difet op-amp, with very low input bias currents, which makes it great for the I/V conversion.

The Low Pass Filter - is an active Resistor / Capacitor stage - to reduce the ultrasonic sampling noise.  The AD8620 is a high current op-amp, which is good for driving the R/C filter section.


----------



## rodel808

Tried for 3 day getting this thing to work with my LG V35 phone, Temptec V1, and Windows 10 pc. It only works on Android Hiby Music Player with "Exclusive HQ USB audio access" option ** *TURNED OFF* **.  On my Windows machine, I tried installing the "drivers" in combo384_drivers_w10_1062.zip and "setupuac2.exe" (as mentioned on the Linsoul site) without success.  Windows just fails to recognize the U1. In the Windows Device Manager it shows "Unknown USB Device (Port Reset Failed)". On the Linsoul site it says the firmware is compatible with  CPLD_for_1081 while the OP on this thread mentions  CPLD_for_1080 (note left-most digit is different).  I'm at a point that I'm willing to try and reflash the firmware if anyone has any idea how to.


----------



## spbkaizo

rodel808 said:


> Tried for 3 day getting this thing to work with my LG V35 phone, Temptec V1, and Windows 10 pc. It only works on Android Hiby Music Player with "Exclusive HQ USB audio access" option ** *TURNED OFF* **.  On my Windows machine, I tried installing the "drivers" in combo384_drivers_w10_1062.zip and "setupuac2.exe" (as mentioned on the Linsoul site) without success.  Windows just fails to recognize the U1. In the Windows Device Manager it shows "Unknown USB Device (Port Reset Failed)". On the Linsoul site it says the firmware is compatible with  CPLD_for_1081 while the OP on this thread mentions  CPLD_for_1080 (note left-most digit is different).  I'm at a point that I'm willing to try and reflash the firmware if anyone has any idea how to.


That's disapointing.  On the android phone, what version of android is it?  Do you have a USB storage option anywhere on the phone ? Sometimes enabling that allows the kernel to load the modules that are needed for USB devices.

On windows 10 for me - I didn't install any drivers, it was entirely just plug and play, and I could select it as an output device.

I worry yours might be genuinely broken.

Do you have a linux box you could plug it into, to see what linux makes of it ?  If you can spin up a VM on the windows machine and pass it through as a USB device then you might be able to see what's going on...


----------



## IcedFrosty

Finally received my U1, 42 days... And it's disappointing. It won't turned on, won't charge. Already tried to use it with both my phone and my PC but still nothing happened. It was charging and the LED indicators light up for 2 seconds only and that's it. Dead. Charged it for another 5 hours, no luck. Dead. Received a defect unit i guess.

Folks here are lucky, at least luckier than me. You can still use it with your PC. But not me. I guess i won't make a review on this one unfortunately. 

For those who can still use your U1, have fun.

God bless.


----------



## rodel808

I spotted something different on my PCB compared to others I've seen on the internet. On mines, there's 2 through holes which has solder in them. Not sure if they are connecting but other pics of the PCB shows no solder there. I will probably try and desolder it once I order some soldering wick online.

Also, I attempted to connect the U1 to my raspberry pi running Volumio and it appears that the U1 was constantly being reset while the USB plug was in. Volumio will display a pop-up message showing the name of the device plugged in and it correctly showed the Amanero name.


----------



## Area511

Bad luck some of you have here, it's definitely a hobby project, this guy is doing a good work but I don't think there is much quality control happening...
Some tip to check what is going on with the USB-Connection, there is a nice tool called  *USB Device Tree Viewer:  https://www.uwe-sieber.de/usbtreeview_e.html*
You should also see what is happening if the device is resetting all the time with this tool. This is how the Z1 should appear on the Windows PC - with Amanero driver installed: 



BTW Zishan is working on a new project - seems to be a portable DAC-player with tube amplifier:


----------



## Strompel

rodel808 said:


> I spotted something different on my PCB compared to others I've seen on the internet. On mines, there's 2 through holes which has solder in them. Not sure if they are connecting but other pics of the PCB shows no solder there. I will probably try and desolder it once I order some soldering wick online.
> 
> Also, I attempted to connect the U1 to my raspberry pi running Volumio and it appears that the U1 was constantly being reset while the USB plug was in. Volumio will display a pop-up message showing the name of the device plugged in and it correctly showed the Amanero name.


Hi, Perhaps you can check if it is a voltage issue. It happended to me when I used the front usb connection of my computer. When connected at the back it worked fine.


----------



## rodel808

Strompel said:


> Hi, Perhaps you can check if it is a voltage issue. It happended to me when I used the front usb connection of my computer. When connected at the back it worked fine.



Well that was unexpected.  It worked!  I just don't understand since I would think the U1 has its own battery and would be powered off that.  What's even odd is that I initially connected the U1 to a powerd usb hub and wouldn't even think that it would be something due to not enough power.  Still kinda bummed out that my Volumio raspberry pi doesn't recognize it.  The sound quality is fantastic and really liking the "warmer" AK dac sound compared to Sabre dacs (just about all my sources are based off).


----------



## dsoares

After 60 days of waiting, my zishan u1 finally arrived. Works well with the LG G7 Thinq and also with an Acer Travelmate Notebook with Windows 10. The sound is better than my Zishan z3. I am satisfied.


----------



## rodel808

dsoares said:


> After 60 days of waiting, my zishan u1 finally arrived. Works well with the LG G7 Thinq and also with an Acer Travelmate Notebook with Windows 10. The sound is better than my Zishan z3. I am satisfied.



Interesting. I have a LG V35 and mines does NOT work in either, Hiby, Neutron or USB Audio player when USB exclusive mode is turned ON.  Can you share what music app you're using and see if exclusive mode is enabled?


----------



## dsoares

rodel808 said:


> Interesting. I have a LG V35 and mines does NOT work in either, Hiby, Neutron or USB Audio player when USB exclusive mode is turned ON.  Can you share what music app you're using and see if exclusive mode is enabled?


I am using Poweramp full version and yes, it is in exclusive mode.


----------



## Area511

Did anyone managed to get DSD mode working on Android? On USB Audio Player Pro the native DSD gives me an error, only DoP works. On the Computer native DSD is no issue at all, I could even manage to play native DSD512, even the instructions from Ghost recommended to use DSD256 only.


----------



## terranigma (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi Guys, I bought U1 for mostly desktop use. It is very picky with usb ports. I managed to make it work only with one usb-2.0 port. Sound quality is exceptional in my opinion.

Btw, when it goes idle/sleep mode, I can't make it wake up again. Only solution is plug-off the usb cable. I tried to shortcut J1 but it didn't help. Anyone has similar problem? I'm using Linux operating system. If I make it work like regular desktop DAC that would be the best option for me otherwise it is going to be rather useless.


----------



## rodel808 (Aug 5, 2020)

terranigma said:


> Hi Guys, I bought U1 for mostly desktop use. It is very picky with usb ports. I managed to make it work only with one usb-2.0 port. Sound quality is exceptional in my opinion.
> 
> Btw, when it goes idle/sleep mode, I can't make it wake up again. Only solution is plug-off the usb cable. I tried to shortcut J1 but it didn't help. Anyone has similar problem? I'm using Linux operating system. If I make it work like regular desktop DAC that would be the best option for me otherwise it is going to be rather useless.



Perhaps it's the auto power off feature? On Linsoul store it has:

U1 will automatically turn off the operational amplifier when in lowest volume for over 5 minutes and will turn off after 20 minutes; it will turn on again when increasing volume

Have you tried turning up the volume after it powers off to see if it awakes again?

I'm not exactly sure what shorting the J1 pads do. Again taken from Linsoul:

Zishan likes to adopts the dual crystal oscillator and CPLD I2S solution to include I2S vital signal for players to DIY. With this configuration, players can directly connect J1 to make it a PC Version of USB Decoder

Sounds something like it will enable the dac to accept I2S signals.


----------



## terranigma

rodel808 said:


> Perhaps it's the auto power off feature? On Linsoul store it has:
> 
> U1 will automatically turn off the operational amplifier when in lowest volume for over 5 minutes and will turn off after 20 minutes; it will turn on again when increasing volume
> 
> Have you tried turning up the volume after it powers off to see if it awakes again?


Yes, of course. U1 goes entirely off after some time (probably 5 minutes of non usage). Adjusting volume knob has no effect.



> I'm not exactly sure what shorting the J1 pads do. Again taken from Linsoul:
> 
> Zishan likes to adopts the dual crystal oscillator and CPLD I2S solution to include I2S vital signal for players to DIY. With this configuration, players can directly connect J1 to make it a PC Version of USB Decoder
> 
> Sounds something like it will enable the dac to accept I2S signals.


I'm not a native English speaker but the description above is hard to get understand. The first message of thread from @IcedFrosty says "Just want to connect to the computer and do not want to toss the buyer to unplug the battery directly, short J1 can be used as a "desktop" USB decoder, U1 is at this time The USB DAC port takes power." which I interpreted as "if you want to use U1 as a desktop DAC, short J1, then it will take the power from DAC usb port".


----------



## Area511

Maybe helpful to post the settings I use to make it working on my Android Phones and on the Computers:

*USB Audio Player Pro:*
USB-Audio
Upsample: Off
Bit perfect mode: On
DSD mode: DoP (DSD over PCM) - Native DSD is not working for me but I assume DoP is good enough.
High quality DSD conv. - checked
Limit sample rate: off

Alternatively I use following setting if I use the Morphit extension for my Stax headphones:
Upsample: Off
Bit perfect mode: Off
DSD mode: DSD to PCM
High quality DSD conv. - checked
Limit sample rate: off

USB audio Tweaks:
all unchecked except:
Use USB DAC: checked
USB tweak 2: checked
Free USB bandwith...: checked
Buffer Size: 200 ms
USB device speed: Automatic

*Foobar settings:*
Amanero Driver: https://amanero.com/drivers/setupuac2.exe
Other plugins I use:



foobar Settings:


----------



## CHiBLaST

tempotec sonata hd pro vs this for my laptop? there are lots of reviews about hd pro but there isnt a proper review of these?


----------



## terranigma

CHiBLaST said:


> tempotec sonata hd pro vs this for my laptop? there are lots of reviews about hd pro but there isnt a proper review of these?


Even though U1 looks like an experimental device, I like its build and sound quality (especially PCB and soldering quality is very high). And it contains high grade desktop dac components. If you can deal with firmware related problems, I'll recommend it for desktop usage. My sole problem is, I can't make it wake up again if it goes sleep/stand-by mode without re-plugging it. I didn't try it on Windows. I use Linux.


----------



## dsoares

terranigma said:


> Even though U1 looks like an experimental device, I like its build and sound quality (especially PCB and soldering quality is very high). And it contains high grade desktop dac components. If you can deal with firmware related problems, I'll recommend it for desktop usage. My sole problem is, I can't make it wake up again if it goes sleep/stand-by mode without re-plugging it. I didn't try it on Windows. I use Linux.


The same thing happens with me, and using windows 10. What I do to try to solve this problem is to always keep a song paused in foobar 2000. I hear the clicks of the relays but it doesn't go into standby mode.


----------



## terranigma (Aug 9, 2020)

dsoares said:


> The same thing happens with me, and using windows 10. What I do to try to solve this problem is to always keep a song paused in foobar 2000. I hear the clicks of the relays but it doesn't go into standby mode.


I hope someone from Zishan designers come up with a sensible solution in order to properly use U1 as a desktop dac. And relay clicks, that's the another thing that may cause hassle for others. I got used to live with it.


----------



## spbkaizo

I've found slowly turning the volume knob wakes mine up from it's sleep state.


----------



## CHiBLaST

Thanks for the replies. I have bought sonata hd pro. Audiosciencereview guys recommending sonata hd pro so much. And measurements done so i will give it a shot. 

This u1 have same dac amp as fiio k5 pro and k5 scored less than sonata hd pro? 

If i had money i will bought both and will do a comparison but anyway. I think both will be really good anyway.


----------



## terranigma

spbkaizo said:


> I've found slowly turning the volume knob wakes mine up from it's sleep state.


Even when your dac entirely goes off after approx 5 mins of silence? I can make dac wake-up with adjusting pot but this happens only when still blue light is on. When dac goes absolute silence, adjusting pot doesn't make any difference.


----------



## spbkaizo

terranigma said:


> Even when your dac entirely goes off after approx 5 mins of silence? I can make dac wake-up with adjusting pot but this happens only when still blue light is on. When dac goes absolute silence, adjusting pot doesn't make any difference.


Actually no, you're right.  It corrects it if left for only a few minutes, but longer and it does indeed power off.  In a way that's good, and in others bad.


----------



## Area511

I can reactivate it by turning the volume knob


----------



## terranigma (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm about to accept that this device has some serious problems with its controller. I'm now using it via J1 shortcut which turns U1 to a desktop dac. This way, dac doesn't go auto power-off mode instead it is always on. But this doesn't help another serious problem: device mostly goes in mute with no reason when changing tracks or seeking on tracks. I have to turn volume knob down to the minimum and wait 5 minutes in order to force the controller reset the thing. This happens so often which makes U1 entirely useless for me.


----------



## Area511

Really strange, I using the U1 for many hours now. You normally making regularly 5 minutes breaks when listening to music? I listen for 30-60 minutes constantly and have no intention to make breaks after a song for 5 minutes to let it go to standby. 
Also no issues here for muting when seeking or changing a song. 
What OS and software are you using and what formats?


----------



## terranigma

Area511 said:


> What OS and software are you using and what formats?


I can listen continuously if I don't change tracks at all. But when I decided to randomly seek in traks or change tracks, device goes silent randomly. When this happen, device is still accepting playback and audio player continuing the playback but no sound at all.
OS: Linux
Player: Whatever I use e.g: MPD, mpv, firefox etc.
Format: Doesn't matter


----------



## Area511 (Aug 15, 2020)

I use windows, no issues, guess it's a Linux problem, not a new thing that Linux drivers are not up to date. So better try to find the reason there for the strange behaviors. Android also shows no issues like you mentioned. (I know it's based on Linux)


----------



## terranigma

U1 is not the only usb audio dac I use. This problem only happens with U1.


----------



## Area511 (Aug 16, 2020)

I just wonder why you buy a portable USB DAC and then want to use it as stationary unit.
Why you buy a sports car that runs with gas if you want to plant a field for which you would need a tractor run by diesel and afterwards complain that the sports car is useless for you...?
The U1 is designed as portable unit with power saving functions which makes sense for a portable device. Normally people also listen to music for a while and don't stop regularly 5 minutes. The muting is definitely Linux issue or maybe your U1 is defective. 
If you want an affordable stationary DAC with AK4493 you can try the ZiShan MD1.


----------



## terranigma (Aug 16, 2020)

Area511 said:


> I just wonder why you buy a portable USB DAC and then want to use it as stationary unit.
> Why you buy a sports car that runs with gas if you want to plant a field for which you would need a tractor run by diesel and afterwards complain that the sports car is useless for you...?
> The U1 is designed as portable unit with power saving functions which makes sense for a portable device. Normally people also listen to music for a while and don't stop regularly 5 minutes. The muting is definitely Linux issue or maybe your U1 is defective.
> If you want an affordable stationary DAC with AK4493 you can try the ZiShan MD1.



Well.. I was aware of that U1 has a "Desktop Mode" with J1 which is quite true. I doesn't go off when this jumper is in shortcut. I guess this is a valid reason for desktop usage. At least for me.

Anyway, I think I found the cause of my problem. The PC that I connect U1 is a quite new, AMD based B450 chipset. I re-arranged another PC with much older Intel based components on the shelf for testing. On this system, everything worked as expected so far on same OS, same apps.

On new generation system, every track change and seeking on tracks was causing relay clicks. I was thinking that was the nature of the dac itself. But on older system with native USB 2.0 ports, this behavior and randomly muting problem entirely disappeared.

Probably it is a Linux usb driver issue or dac firmware and pc usb chipset compatibility problem. It seems it doesn't mean that U1 will behave well even if it is properly detected on your system.


----------



## terranigma

Now, it is not waking up from sleep state in desktop dac mode. Playing with knob doesn't help. I have to plug off usb cable and wait until it turns off itself...


----------



## spbkaizo

terranigma said:


> I'm now using it via J1 shortcut which turns U1 to a desktop dac.



Which is J1?  I've seen two candidates, one at the end I presume, but there's also one under the battery.


----------



## terranigma

spbkaizo said:


> Which is J1?  I've seen two candidates, one at the end I presume, but there's also one under the battery.


There is a J1 marking nearby at bottom of the pcb.


----------



## spbkaizo

terranigma said:


> There is a J1 marking nearby at bottom of the pcb.


So just bridge it, and remove the battery?


----------



## terranigma

spbkaizo said:


> So just bridge it, and remove the battery?


According to my experience, this solves the issue of using separate usb cables for charging. It will suck all power if you connect it to a mobile device.You should keep the battery. Dac uses battery anyway.


----------



## terranigma

terranigma said:


> You should keep the battery. Dac uses battery anyway.


I was wrong on this. I tried battery positive cable unsoldered and dac works with no problem when J1 in shortcut. Probably stress on usb port will be much lower now.


----------



## MRSallee

My U1 arrived today.

Using it on (1) Sony NW-A105 w/ Android 9, and (2) Sony Xperia 10 w/ Android 10. Both are working, with caveats.

On the A105, I've only tried the stock music app. As with a xDuoo XP2-Pro, the app asks to access the Zishan. Once I click OK, all audio is routed through the Zishan and so far works as expected.

On the Xperia 10, I initially tried my usual music app Pulsar. Audio was routed through the Zishan, but it seemed like the Zishan was toggle between modes or something -- could hear a relay inside the device clicking, and with the clicks the audio would cut in and out. After having success with the Walkman, I used the Sony Music Center app on Xperia. Like the Walkman's stock app, Music Center requests access to the Zishan, after which is plays as expected.

I haven't tried any other apps.


----------



## Area511

MRSallee said:


> My U1 arrived today.
> 
> Using it on (1) Sony NW-A105 w/ Android 9, and (2) Sony Xperia 10 w/ Android 10. Both are working, with caveats.
> 
> ...



I do not know if the normal payers really use the full potential of the U1 as the sample rates maybe limited with the standard players. With a player like "USB Audio Player Pro" or "Hiby Music Player" you can make sure the data will be directly forwarded to the USB port.


----------



## MRSallee (Sep 25, 2020)

Area511 said:


> I do not know if the normal payers really use the full potential of the U1 as the sample rates maybe limited with the standard players. With a player like "USB Audio Player Pro" or "Hiby Music Player" you can make sure the data will be directly forwarded to the USB port.


I'm more picky about user interfaces than sample rates 🤷‍♀️


----------



## MRSallee

Plugged into my iMac via USB-C (with the Zishan cable) and without any drivers or fiddling, I'm able to select the U1 as the audio output and seems to work as expected.


----------



## madzikha

MRSallee said:


> On the A105, I've only tried the stock music app. As with a xDuoo XP2-Pro, the app asks to access the Zishan. Once I click OK, all audio is routed through the Zishan and so far works as expected.



Im sorry but i cant understand what you mean in this explanation. A105 to XP2-Pro to U1?


----------



## MRSallee

madzikha said:


> Im sorry but i cant understand what you mean in this explanation. A105 to XP2-Pro to U1?


A105 to U1

A105 to XP2

Both behave the same. Walkman app generates a pop-up prompt to request access to the DAC/amp.


----------



## madzikha

MRSallee said:


> A105 to U1
> 
> A105 to XP2
> 
> Both behave the same. Walkman app generates a pop-up prompt to request access to the DAC/amp.



Oh, i see. About the SQ, do you prefer U1 or XP2?


----------



## Area511

MRSallee said:


> I'm more picky about user interfaces than sample rates 🤷‍♀️


Then a simple 10 US$ DAC can do it for you.


----------



## MRSallee (Sep 26, 2020)

Area511 said:


> Then a simple 10 US$ DAC can do it for you.


IEMs, yes, headphones, ehhh. I’m just sharing my experience homie, not sure where this left-field projection of your values is coming from. If you’ve got a question I can answer by trying something out, I’m happy to try it out. I have access to A105, Xperia 10, Samsung S10e, and Pixel 4XL.




madzikha said:


> Oh, i see. About the SQ, do you prefer U1 or XP2?


No immediate preference, but I haven’t yet done any A-Bing. Things I like better about XP2: More compact USB-C jumper cable, has a physical power switch (U1 power is all auto, and sometimes bizarre), volume dial spins right-way-round, shape is a bit better for stacking (wider, slightly thinner, height about the same). XP2 also has Bluetooth but i don’t plan to use that much.


----------



## MRSallee

U1 works connected to Fiio M3 Pro via USB-C 😳 Stacks very nicely.


----------



## madzikha

MRSallee said:


> No immediate preference, but I haven’t yet done any A-Bing. Things I like better about XP2: More compact USB-C jumper cable, has a physical power switch (U1 power is all auto, and sometimes bizarre), volume dial spins right-way-round, shape is a bit better for stacking (wider, slightly thinner, height about the same). XP2 also has Bluetooth but i don’t plan to use that much.



Yes, XP2 looks good. But, here it priced 4 times the price of U1.



MRSallee said:


> U1 works connected to Fiio M3 Pro via USB-C 😳 Stacks very nicely.



Nice, this is the kind of use case im interested. I want to use my shanlin M0 as transport for U1.


----------



## Gene6ix

hello guys , can i know which one is LPF and OP amp (red , green) ? i plan to reroll that ICs


----------



## terranigma

Gene6ix said:


> hello guys , can i know which one is LPF and OP amp (red , green) ? i plan to reroll that ICs



I guess you would have a multimeter before attempting such modification. Then, you can track easily AK4493 analog outputs and OPA inputs/outputs. If you don't have SMD experience, I suggest you to avoid that.


----------



## IcedFrosty

Gene6ix said:


> hello guys , can i know which one is LPF and OP amp (red , green) ? i plan to reroll that ICs


Hello Gene6ix,

The green one is the LPF, while the red one is the AMP op amp. I hope this helps.


----------



## Gene6ix

@ IcedFrosty thank a lot . you are my man


----------



## XTF1

I have now used my U1 for about a month with no particular issue. I use it mainly with a W10 laptop and my Tempotec V1A, driving full-size headphones. Also tested it with my iPhone (with both the Apple camera kit and a generic lightning powered USB hub) and a couple of others PC of various vintages --all work fine with the U1. There a few things I don’t like but nothing major at this price point.

This is my second U1… I had ordered one on AE in June which never showed up… until 3 days ago, after 4 months in transit !!! Surprisingly, the battery was still ~50%, so no need to reset the internal powerbank IC. But that U1 is different… Direct connection to one of the laptop USB works fine (it shows up as “Combo384 Amanero” in W10, same as my other U1), and iPhone connection is also working fine. However, unlike my second U1, it does not connect to the Tempotec V1A, nor my laptop through a powered USB-C hub. I did not spot any hardware difference between the two U1 PCBs, and I suspect Zishan must have tweaked the firmware at some point. I have not seen any firmware update, nor tool to update the firmware on the U1. In the meantime, this could explain some of the confusing and contradictory comments about the U1, whether it connects or not to a particular DAP, phone, or PC USB.


----------



## Area511 (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes, it seems a common issue at Zishan, many different hard and software versions and no documentation or information. Same with the H1 which I bought as one of the first people. It could not play ISO or DSD-Files, other people tested this function later without problems. But Zishan insisted it is not is fault. He never admit any mistakes, its a big topic in his group too, me and other people got kicked out of the group when they speak out issues.
My DSD which I bought second hand can not update the firmware up to a specific version, other people with the same DSD can update it. All his products are better prototypes which might be OK if you can live with possible function issues.


----------



## ezunyan (Nov 4, 2020)

based on the latest posts, is it safe to assume that latest product already runs well?
I wanna use it with Tempotec V1
btw what is the output power @32ohm?


----------



## dsoares

ezunyan said:


> based on the latest posts, is it safe to assume that latest product already runs well?
> I wanna use it with Tempotec V1
> btw what is the output power @32ohm?


I don't have professional measuring equipment. But if you can help, I compared it to another DAC I own (120mW at 32 ohms). Zishan manages to be more powerful.


----------



## ezunyan

dsoares said:


> I don't have professional measuring equipment. But if you can help, I compared it to another DAC I own (120mW at 32 ohms). Zishan manages to be more powerful.


thanks, I think it will be sufficient. I just need around 150ish


----------



## MRSallee

ezunyan said:


> based on the latest posts, is it safe to assume that latest product already runs well?
> I wanna use it with Tempotec V1
> btw what is the output power @32ohm?


I believe Zishan claims 400mW @ 32ohm.


----------



## IcedFrosty

New version available for the U1. Now comes with CS43198.


----------



## edgars81

Hi!
Got my U1 week ago. Am i doing something wrong, but sound does not changes at all? Can i change something?
Testing on linux and windows 10. thunderbolt to usb-c does not work too, but probably it's a cable lenght issue, too long.


----------



## C4PPY

Have someone tried the U1 with a Tempotec V1(non-A version) with USB-C out of the V1 to the USB-C in on the U1? 
Looking for that as my next portable stack.


----------



## Sluggist

Hello, I recently got this and I can't seem to charge more than 50%. At least that's what I think, because the indicator light isn't lighting up (75) and (100) despite how long I charge it.... 

This this item just take a really long time to charge ? Or might have I gotten a bad unit?


----------



## Area511

Try to totally discharge it and charge again, see how long it's running and if it's enough for your needs don't bother about it. ZiShan's stuff is full of errors and problems, maybe just a small Software issue.


----------



## Abramz

To revive this thread, here a happy user of 4493 version. But it wasn't perfect from the beginning. All through trial and error. Devise is somewhat picky about sources. Windows 7 without updates and older android phones are especially prone to this. Some software tuning is needed wherever you have problems. For me it easier to use DAP as a transport. Both AP60-II and Fiio M3 Pro works flawlessly with Zishan. Sound quality wise, I think it's on the level of Xduoo XD-01, with nice warm tonality, contrary to Xduoo's neutral one. 
Still thinking of 43198 version, maybe someone will post impressions to this thread? Will be much appreciated.


----------



## terranigma

I replaced LPF opamp (OP275) with OPA1612. Before, sound signature was highly mid centric to my ears. Now it seems more balanced in whole spectrum. I checked via oscilloscope and there is no oscillation or any stability issue with OPA1612.


----------



## Singapura

I bought this little device on a whim as it was only $24.99 and I can always use another powerbank. It arrived last Friday and I have to say, I'm very pleasantly surprised about the quality of the DAC! My Xiaomi Note 9 immediately recognised it and I could immediately try Tidal through the USB Audio Player app. A few weeks ago I also bought a pair of Open Heart OH2000 which are another great example of Chifi products getting better and better. The two have excellent synergy, so much even that I am now using them more than my HD650 and Chord Mojo. They miss a bit in the highs maybe but the mids and lows are excellent, especially with female voices (Billy Eilish for example) and electronic music. Classical piano (LangLang) was great too but more complex symphonic pieces get a bit muddy (Klaus Badel, Pirates of the Carribean OST). The biggest surprise is how quiet the U1 is. No hiss or hum, even at high volumes. The potmeter has no crackles or pops either. One problem may stop me from using this day to day. It loses connections very easily and even when I go from one album to another, it sometimes get's distorted as if it doesn't sync the signal anymore. Overall: Sound quality: 7/10 Sound stage: 8/10 Value for money: 9.5/10


----------



## dsoares

Abramz said:


> To revive this thread, here a happy user of 4493 version. But it wasn't perfect from the beginning. All through trial and error. Devise is somewhat picky about sources. Windows 7 without updates and older android phones are especially prone to this. Some software tuning is needed wherever you have problems. For me it easier to use DAP as a transport. Both AP60-II and Fiio M3 Pro works flawlessly with Zishan. Sound quality wise, I think it's on the level of Xduoo XD-01, with nice warm tonality, contrary to Xduoo's neutral one.
> Still thinking of 43198 version, maybe someone will post impressions to this thread? Will be much appreciated.


It probably won't be better. The dac chip was not replaced by a research and development decision. There was a fire at the akm factory and the ak4493 chip is out of stock.


----------



## Abramz

Yeah, I heard that. Sad news, we also don't have such dongle as loconaq with same chip, was really looking into, really sad.


----------



## XTF1

The last thing I needed was another one of these thingies, so… ) I just bought the CS43198 version of the U1. My idea was to compare it with the U1-AK4493 I already had… and my Topping NX4-DSD, my Fiio BTR5, others USB-DAC+Amp… I definitely have way too many of these things!!!

Straight to the sound quality comparison, U1 CS43198 vs. AK4493:  well… I need to do more testing… but I doubt my ears are up to the challenge!  My first take after trying various headphones:  no difference that I can hear...  If anything, the U1 amp section is where there might be audible differences--as compared to other amps-- but it does not appear it has changed between U1-AK4493 and U1-CS43198 (though with Zishan, you never know what they actually changed!)

One thing that has definitely not changed is the externals, and the counterclock volume control.  I still don’t like it:  It makes sense on my DSD AK4495 when you operate it with one hand, looking at the screen.  But the U1 is ‘transportable’ more than ‘portable’ and I always use it laying onto something, usually facing me.  To me, a traditional clockwise volume pot would make more sense…

The auto-off timer has changed…  It was (very) confusing on the U1-AK4493, it is still confusing on the U1-CS43198... but different!  On the U1-AK4493, the auto-off feature was triggered by either stopping/pausing a track on your player, or setting the volume pot to zero (or close to zero).  The actual timer sequence is variable depending on the host you connect U1 to, in the case of a PC, the player you use, whether U1 is configured as the main sound card or not, etc. I still haven’t figured it out and that feature is very confusing!  I noticed either 5+4 mn, 5+9 mn, or 5+5+9 mn sequences until U1 goes in standby (you can hear the relay click at each step of the sequence).  What happens after U1 goes to sleep is also confusing: you need a power cycle on the USB DAC port for U1 to wake up.  So, if I connect U1 to a DAP or a laptop regular USB port, after the source goes in standby and resume, U1 restarts accordingly (the +5V on the USB-DAC port was turned off & on). But if I connect U1 on the ‘charging’ port of my laptop, or through a powered USB hub, U1 never wakes up, since the +5V is always present. I need to physically disconnect and reconnect U1 to create the power cycle needed to restart the STM8 internal MCU (I believe the STM8 MCU is managing the U1 internals, including the auto-off feature, and is powered from the USB DAC port +5V through a dedicated LDO; the others IC’s are powered by the internal battery via various DC-converter/regulators/LDO’s… Not completely sure though).
What is different on the U1-CS43198? The auto-off timer is only triggered by the volume pot when it is set to zero.  Whether a track is playing or not is no longer taken into account.  I found that out after a couple of occurrences where U1 was completely discharged overnight as I left it connected to my powered USB hub with the volume pot >0.  So, you only have tow ways to turn U1-CS43198 off:  disconnect the USB-DAC cable (immediate), or set the volume pot to zero and wait 5+4 mn, or 5+5+9 mn (this confusing part of the auto-off sequence has not changed!).  Is it better?  I don’t know… but a simple power switch would certainly be simpler.

Don’t get me wrong, I like the U1 in either version. To me, it compares well with the Topping NX4 DSD at a 1/4 or 1/3 of the price.  The power bank and line out are bonuses, although I almost never use them.

Last thing:  I also tested the U1 with my iPhone + ddHIFI TC28i:  works like a charm!


----------



## XTF1 (Apr 25, 2021)

Following Z3, DSDs, MD1, and MD2, there is new U1-ES9038q2m version available on AE.  Not sure if it is in addition or to replace the CS43198 version.  I have not seen a picture of the PCB, but I assume it reinstates the OP275 LPF used on the AK4493 version (not needed for CS43198).


----------



## povidlo

Anyone tried U1 with UAPP? Is it recognized as USB DAC?

My DSDs is not compatible that way.


----------



## XTF1

povidlo said:


> Anyone tried U1 with UAPP? Is it recognized as USB DAC?
> 
> My DSDs is not compatible that way.


I did some quick tests with UAPP and a cheapo Android 11 phone (Umidigi A9; not my main phone—I use U1 with a laptop, Tempotec V1A, or iPhone).

U1 AK4493 old vintage > not recognized at all in UAPP (tested a few USB C-C cables).

U1 AK4493 newer vintage & U1 CS43198:  both work fine with UAPP, up to 352.8/24 hires FLAC, and up to DSD 256 (DOP mode in UAPP).
BUT U1 seems to have a problem switching between PCM and DSD:  I only got a scary distorted sound and had to reset everything!!!  So mixing PCM and DSD appears to be a bad idea…  Mixing different rates or file formats appears OK as long as it is only PCM (or DSD, but not both).  There are more advanced config in UAPP, so it is possible it would work…. Note that I had zero-issue with my Topping NX4DSD doing the same tests.

The Amanero adapter is reported compatible with UAPP.  I suspect U1 is either using an Amanero clone (with some differences) or, if genuine, U1 does not handle the PCM/DSD configuration of the DAC correctly, or Amanero is not totally compatible with UAPP.  Most likely firmware issues, that will probably never be corrected.  At the same time, if I do have hires FLAC tracks I use no DSD, so no real issue for me.


----------



## povidlo

XTF1 said:


> I did some quick tests with UAPP and a cheapo Android 11 phone (Umidigi A9; not my main phone—I use U1 with a laptop, Tempotec V1A, or iPhone).
> 
> U1 AK4493 old vintage > not recognized at all in UAPP (tested a few USB C-C cables).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help.

I'm looking to get the new ES9038 version. 

It should probably behave similar to CS43198 version in terms of UAPP compatibility.


----------



## Caithang

I got U1, it drives well my ATH ls400.  Dac is very good. Use line out for FiiO Mont Blanc amplifier for great sound with Sennheiser ie800, ATH ls, XBA Z5, Dunu 3001 pro, Campfire IO


----------



## Caithang

Oh,
DAC of U1 is very clarity and transparency


----------



## povidlo

Folks, I picked up ES9038 U1. 

No issues using it connected to PC. I don't like headphone out very much, I'm mostly using line out connected to FX-Audio Tube 03 pre-amp that feeds Cavalli Liquid Spark headphone amp. 

However, things get messed up quickly with Android and UAPP. On next track, it always becomes distorted. Anyone know the right settings for UAPP to avoid this from happening?


----------



## rolex0329

WARNING: If you can't tolerate damage to your device while performing this mod, please don't try, I just posted how to do the mod.

We would like to give you a brief introduction on how to replace the firmware of Zishan U1.

First, disassemble U1, carefully remove the battery part attached to the motherboard, and then short the contacts shown in the photo with tweezers.



https://drive.google.com/file/d/15KFVRrOatjb1CrFUDpOp12IkckLEsJx9/view?usp=sharing

The Amanero chipset used in the U1 is a clone and requires a modified Amanero Config tool.

Just download the file from the Google Drive link above, unzip it,

If you reconnect U1 after shorting the contact, the LED light will not come on. After preparing Zishan U1 in this state, run ConfigTool.exe.






After setting CPLD Firmware to 1080 or 1081 and CPU Firmware to DSD512X48X44, press Flash CPLD and Flash CPU in order and wait.



If the device is recognized as Amanero Technologies USB Driver 1.0.67 in Device Manager, you are successful, congratulations.

When using Zishan U1's USB OTG mode, this MOD can solve the problem.


----------



## Strompel

rolex0329 said:


> WARNING: If you can't tolerate damage to your device while performing this mod, please don't try, I just posted how to do the mod.
> 
> We would like to give you a brief introduction on how to replace the firmware of Zishan U1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strompel

rolex0329 said:


> WARNING: If you can't tolerate damage to your device while performing this mod, please don't try, I just posted how to do the mod.
> 
> We would like to give you a brief introduction on how to replace the firmware of Zishan U1.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have been looking for this. Do you happen to know the procedure for the zishan md2 too?


----------



## rolex0329

Strompel said:


> Thank you! I have been looking for this. Do you happen to know the procedure for the zishan md2 too?


Sorry, the MD2 is not my model and I haven't tested it.


----------



## XTF1

rolex0329 said:


> WARNING: If you can't tolerate damage to your device while performing this mod, please don't try, I just posted how to do the mod.
> 
> We would like to give you a brief introduction on how to replace the firmware of Zishan U1.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this tool!
I tried to update the FW on my older (~Jun 2020) AK4493 U1.
Good news:  it worked with no issue, I did not brick the U1 !!! 😎😎😎
Not so great news:  it did not change the behavior of this older U1–cannot connect to my laptop through a USB-C hub (but does connect directly), and is not recognized by my Tempotec V1A.  I tried the “DSD512x48x44” as shown and “firmware_2006be11” (the latest version on Amanero website?) with no difference that I could notice.
I haven’t tried all the FW versions supported in the tool; is “DSD512x48x44” the latest FW (I doubt it…) ???


----------



## XTF1 (Oct 11, 2021)

Strompel said:


> Thank you! I have been looking for this. Do you happen to know the procedure for the zishan md2 too?


I’m pretty sure the tool & procedure would be the same for md2:  I don’t see why the Amanero CPU FW would be any different on md2 (or Z4). However the CPLD FW is probably different between U1 and md2: USB audio only of U1, + Bluetooth, +SD files on md2 (or Z4).
Note that although great, this tool only takes care of the Amanero part of U1:  the STM8 (or STM32 on md2/Z4) is completely separate and would require a ST programmer to update the U1:  I believe that’s the 4 pads you see on the picture..


----------



## rolex0329

XTF1 said:


> Thanks for posting this tool!
> I tried to update the FW on my older (~Jun 2020) AK4493 U1.
> Good news:  it worked with no issue, I did not brick the U1 !!! 😎😎😎
> Not so great news:  it did not change the behavior of this older U1–cannot connect to my laptop through a USB-C hub (but does connect directly), and is not recognized by my Tempotec V1A.  I tried the “DSD512x48x44” as shown and “firmware_2006be11” (the latest version on Amanero website?) with no difference that I could notice.
> I haven’t tried all the FW versions supported in the tool; is “DSD512x48x44” the latest FW (I doubt it…) ???



It is not possible to assume the situation of playing through DAP. As for the supported range of firmware, if you change the OEMID that appears when you run ConfigTool.exe to NATIVEDSD, there is a more recent firmware.

CPLD_1082 series and 2006be15 series are firmware that can be flashed in nativedsd. This caused a problem when converting the number of bits of the sound source when it was played on an Android player with USB OTG. It may be helpful for recognition in DAP.


----------



## XTF1

rolex0329 said:


> It is not possible to assume the situation of playing through DAP. As for the supported range of firmware, if you change the OEMID that appears when you run ConfigTool.exe to NATIVEDSD, there is a more recent firmware.
> 
> CPLD_1082 series and 2006be15 series are firmware that can be flashed in nativedsd. This caused a problem when converting the number of bits of the sound source when it was played on an Android player with USB OTG. It may be helpful for recognition in DAP.


Thanks again for the information 
I reflashed my older U1 AK4493 with CPLD_1082_DSDSWAPPED and firmware_2006be15r2.  It worked… … but no difference as far as DAP or USB-C hub recognition (not recognized, same as before).
I also tried firmware_2006be15r6, r7 but these did not work (error in W10).  be15r2ekv works but did not notice a difference with be15r2
On the CPLD side, I also tried “CPLD_1082” > works with PCM content, not sure about DSD content (did not try).
Oh well… I tried!


----------



## captione

rolex0329 said:


> WARNING: If you can't tolerate damage to your device while performing this mod, please don't try, I just posted how to do the mod.
> 
> We would like to give you a brief introduction on how to replace the firmware of Zishan U1.
> 
> ...


So with this tool, is it possible to mod the U1 FW to change its sound like changing filters, etc?


----------



## XTF1 (Oct 19, 2021)

captione said:


> So with this tool, is it possible to mod the U1 FW to change its sound like changing filters, etc?


Unfortunately no…. It can ‘only’ update the Amanero-like firmware—the Amtel MCU + CPLD that manages the usb DAC interface.  The U1 internals such as the DAC configuration (filters etc.), standby timers, etc. are managed by a STM8 MCU.  AFAIK, the firmware for that MCU is not available and it would require a ST programming tool to perform the update.
So this tool is great, but it only allows to choose between different Amanero-type FW. versions, with no real fine tuning options (not completely true as it supports some I2C custom commands, but I don’t think they do anything on the U1…)


----------



## Setmagic

U1 works with Apple stuff? Eg. iPhone, iMAC


----------



## spbkaizo

I just checked, and it doesn't work via Lighting <-> USB C cable with an iPhone (12 mini).  This isn't unexpected though, I've struggled with a lot of USB C DAC's.  I normally just use the apple dongle for audio on this.

It works fine with my MacBook Air M1 via USB-C connections.


----------



## XTF1

With iPhone yes, but you need either the (bulky) Apple camera connection kit (CCK), or an equivalent adapter/cable to enable “OTG-like” functionality.  I have a ddHifi TC28i and it works fine.  You may find some cheaper cable/adapter, but it’s a little bit of a lottery!  I believe 24/96 is the max hires you can get on iPhone lightning connector (?)
I can’t answer for MAC’s, but the Amanero interfaces are reported to work fine with no driver needed, I assume it would be the same for U1 (or Z4, MD2).


----------



## Setmagic

It's great news @spbkaizo and @XTF1.
I'm preparing another project, go for 2x U1 ESS9038 version and I will put the trigger and mod it as much as possible.
All caps, resistors, LDOs, opamps and better pot.


----------



## buchokoy

hi guys, what is the line out voltage of the u1? thanks


----------



## Setmagic (Jan 12, 2022)

2V its standard @buchokoy

@edit
In U1 board there is I2S connections, it is working as IN or OUT? Will be work with some nice BT receiver?


----------



## Setmagic

I got answer form Zishan it's a I2S output so it's can deliver to another DAC via I2S.

I made some mods on U1 as well.

Texas Instruments LDO LP5907
Lpf AD8620
Amp Opa1612
Capacitors in analog C0G 100nF and 10uF X7R MuRata 
Ultra low ESR Rubycon LZH 330uF 35V for main opamp
Resistors 3 ohm insted 10 in output
Removed blocking caps


----------



## XTF1

Setmagic said:


> I made some mods on U1 as well.
> 
> Removed blocking caps


Removing blocking caps:  I thought U1 output stage was class AB.  Don’t you get 1/2 of the rail DC into your headphones (~4.5V)?


----------



## Setmagic

XTF1 said:


> Removing blocking caps:  I thought U1 output stage was class AB.  Don’t you get 1/2 of the rail DC into your headphones (~4.5V)?


Its just passive filtering 220uF its hi-pass filtr and DC block, it's shorted so still same power.


----------



## XTF1

Setmagic said:


> Its just passive filtering 220uF its hi-pass filtr and DC block, it's shorted so still same power.


I agree with the hi-pass filtering part, but was concerned about the risk of frying the headphone or IEM:  I believe U1 amp power supply is  0 / +9V (it’s not symmetrical) so without blocking cap, 4.5V DC is flowing through the headphone…. But it may not be a problem after all!


----------



## Setmagic

XTF1 said:


> I agree with the hi-pass filtering part, but was concerned about the risk of frying the headphone or IEM:  I believe U1 amp power supply is  0 / +9V (it’s not symmetrical) so without blocking cap, 4.5V DC is flowing through the headphone…. But it may not be a problem after all!


Yes it is possibile when something goes really wrong like shorted amplification circuit or damaged device. But the most thing it's worse sound quality this way from factor. You can test it in Yours amps or devices.


----------



## avitron142

How would this differ from the Zishan Z2?


----------



## XTF1

IIRC, Z2 had +/-13V rail supply, so 0V (or close to 0 if rails were more like -12.5/+13V) DC  through the headphone without blocking caps.  “Blocking” caps are not really needed in that case, except for additional protection.


----------



## ZigZagged

Hello everyone, I'm interested in the ES9038 version of the Zishan U1 and I wanted to know if it is suitable for IEMs like Moondrop Aria, CCA C12 and NiceHCK NX7 Pro, is the output impedance too high? Also, any decent alternatives you'd recommend with a 50$ budget?


----------



## XTF1

ZigZagged said:


> Hello everyone, I'm interested in the ES9038 version of the Zishan U1 and I wanted to know if it is suitable for IEMs like Moondrop Aria, CCA C12 and NiceHCK NX7 Pro, is the output impedance too high? Also, any decent alternatives you'd recommend with a 50$ budget?


Output impedance of the U1 is around 10 Ohms, which is a little high for IEMs.  It’s probably fine for Aria, (single DD) and NX7 (hybrid, but higher impedance), but may be a ? for C12:  could ok, bad, or great for your taste!

Alternatives:  what do you want to give up?  If you want a battery-powered DAC/Amp that is also a powerbank for less than $50… I don’t think there is an alternative!  If you give up the battery, there are plenty of decent dongles that will be fine for your IEMs.  If you accept a more clunky solution, an inexpensive dongle + battery amp (no DAC) would do and can stay within $50 total.  If you can pay more, the Tempotec IDSD can be found on sale around $60.  There is also the Trasam HD3 Pro, but I’ve never seen any review.  If you pass $100, there are many more options. Including Z4 and other DAPs.


----------



## ZigZagged

XTF1 said:


> If you accept a more clunky solution, an inexpensive dongle + battery amp (no DAC) would do and can stay within $50 total.


Any battery powered amps under 50$ (lower is better) you'd recommend? I have a few dongles already like CX-Pro CX31993, VE Avani and Odyssey HD.


----------



## XTF1

This entire section of Head-Fi is dedicated to portable HPA.  You’re gonna find plenty of recommendations from folks that are much better qualified than me !!! 
Under $50 is going to drive you into the “obscure’ ChiFi category  Nothing wrong with that—that’s also where Zishan is—but a little bit of a lottery and certainly some tradeoffs.  The Topping NX1S (yes, it has bass roll off…) may be one of the few known brands offer.  The newer Aiyima H1 (less the $25 on AliExpress) looks pretty cool:  replaceable 14500 battery, rollable opamps.  But I have no idea how good it is and how it sounds.


----------



## DBaldock9

ZigZagged said:


> Any battery powered amps under 50$ (lower is better) you'd recommend? I have a few dongles already like CX-Pro CX31993, VE Avani and Odyssey HD.



The Walnut F2 (~$40) DAP/DAC can also be used as an Amp, by connecting your Input cable to the Line Out jack.  On the Single-Ended Output, it has 2x Dual Op-amps driving the L+, and 2x Dual Op-amps driving the R+, which will provide quite a bit more output current than other small Amps. The Balanced output is provided by 2x Differential Line Driver ICs.


----------



## povidlo

ZigZagged said:


> Any battery powered amps under 50$ (lower is better) you'd recommend? I have a few dongles already like CX-Pro CX31993, VE Avani and Odyssey HD.


Check out Lusya EF04, MUSES02 version, for $35 USD from QingBee Store on AliExpress. 700 mW power output at 32 ohm.

According to Japanese reviewer who measured it, apparently it comes with a genuine MUSES02 op amp.

"_I just ordered it because it's cheap, and it's very good. The MUSE02 specification product is genuine as a result of simple measurement of the OP Amp. Pins 1,2,3 and 5,6,7 come with infinity resistors. good. The fake ones are about 20 meg ohms. The sound is richer, more detailed, and more powerful. I recommend it._"

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003176732524.html


----------



## 232tomas232

hello comrades. tell me how u1 can be switched to power from usb. to eliminate the constant charging of the battery and use it with a PC


----------



## captione

232tomas232 said:


> hello comrades. tell me how u1 can be switched to power from usb. to eliminate the constant charging of the battery and use it with a PC


Open up your U1, desolder the 2 wires that connects the battery pack, find a 2 pinhole marked "J1", make a short by connecting those two pinholes together in the back of the pcb and voila! You got yourself a USB-powered U1.


----------



## 232tomas232

captione said:


> Откройте свой U1, отпаяйте 2 провода, которые соединяют аккумулятор, найдите 2 отверстия с маркировкой «J1», замкните их, соединив эти два отверстия вместе в задней части печатной платы, и вуаля! У вас есть U1 с питанием от USB.


да спасибо получилось. Есть еще одна проблема, которая меня беспокоит. Я хочу "обойти" буфер выходного транзистора. можете подсказать как сделать? Еще слышал, что в таких случаях надо менять привязку выхода ой. а я не знаю какие номиналы и куда ставить


----------



## XTF1 (Jun 4, 2022)

232tomas232 said:


> hello comrades. tell me how u1 can be switched to power from usb. to eliminate the constant charging of the battery and use it with a PC


In addition to @captione instructions, note that earlier U1 versions would go in (deep) sleep mode after ~15-20 minutes with no input signal (no music).  The only way to wake up U1 internals is to unplug/plug the USB, which could be annoying in desktop use.  The more recent FW versions require setting the volume pot. to 0 to enable the automatic sleep mode, which addresses the inconvenience.  That being said, it is possible that U1 (the Amanero-like interface) become unrecognized on your PC after a while, so you may have to unplug/plug U1 from time to time anyway…


----------



## 232tomas232

XTF1 said:


> В дополнение к инструкциям @captione обратите внимание, что более ранние версии U1 переходили в (глубокий) спящий режим примерно через 15-20 минут без входного сигнала (без музыки). Единственный способ разбудить внутренние компоненты U1 — отключить/подключить USB, что может раздражать при использовании на рабочем столе. В более поздних версиях FW требуется настроить регулятор громкости. на 0, чтобы включить автоматический спящий режим, который устраняет неудобства. При этом вполне возможно, что U1 (интерфейс, похожий на Amanero) через некоторое время перестанет распознаваться на вашем ПК, поэтому вам все равно придется время от времени отключать/подключать U1…


yes thank you it worked. There is another issue that worries me. I want to "bypass" the buffer of the output transistor. can you suggest how to do it? I also heard that in such cases it is necessary to change the binding of the output oh. but I don't know what denominations and where to put


----------



## Setmagic (Jun 5, 2022)

@232tomas232 
Find traces on PCB, reconnect by wire directly to jack 3,5mm and rember to disconnect transistor as well from power supply and rail, it's really important.
It's simpler way just use LO output


----------



## captione

XTF1 said:


> In addition to @captione instructions, note that earlier U1 versions would go in (deep) sleep mode after ~15-20 minutes with no input signal (no music).  The only way to wake up U1 internals is to unplug/plug the USB, which could be annoying in desktop use.  The more recent FW versions require setting the volume pot. to 0 to enable the automatic sleep mode, which addresses the inconvenience.  That being said, it is possible that U1 (the Amanero-like interface) become unrecognized on your PC after a while, so you may have to unplug/plug U1 from time to time anyway…


This is very true on my AKM U1 that I turned into J1, which is the earliest version. You'd still have to plug and unplug it after some time. A bit of a pain for some, but it's a drawback I'm willing to have.


----------

